# Get CP's Internet Up!!!



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey fellow crunchers, as we have heard today, our faithful captain of the most awesome WCG Crunching team is without internet at his new home! 

That, my fellow crunchers, is totally unacceptable 

Can we all pitch in together to get him up and running ASAP? I can sure as hell bump in a 20 dollar bill to get this done! Lets all get together and get him the funds he needs by the end of the weekend so he will be able to order his internet next week

@ Chicken Patty: Let us know your PayPal at your earliest convenience so we can start gifting you the funds necessary to get up and going next week bro

It would also help CP to know what it is going to take money wise to get ya going man

Heck, if everyone is willing to pitch in a little, it may even be enough to cover next month as well just to help ya out due to the moving expense.



Here is a list of the contributors and the amounts:  

*Stinger608                                                      $20 SENT*

*HammerON                                                     $20 SENT*

*Bogmali                                                          $20 SENT*

*(FIH) The Don                                                 $?*

*Black Panther                                                  $20 SENT*

*Bow                                                                $15 SENT*

*Cold Storm                                                      $20 SENT*

*Dank1983man420                                            $?*

*Theonedub                                                      $10 SENT*

*T77snapshot                                                    $10 SENT*

*brandonwh64                                                   $10 SENT*

*Twilyth                                                            $?*

*Radical_Edward                                                $10 SENT*

*GREASEMONKEY                                               $?*

*Paulieg                                                             $?*

*Xrealm20                                                         $10 SENT*

*KieX                                                                $? SENT*

*Hat                                                                 $? SENT*


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

Sign me up

I got $20 I can gift...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Here is a list of the contributors and the amounts:
> 
> *Stinger608 $20 (Pending PayPal addy)*



I will match your $20


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

That is $60 so far (thanks bog!)


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> That is $60 so far (thanks bog!)





That is awesome guys!!!!!!! Also post once we have his PayPal addy that you have sent the funds, and I will change the "Pending" to sent

Guys, even if you cannot afford $20, a couple of bucks from everyone would make all the difference in the world to this cause


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Im alittle tight on money right now due to my car (CP KNOWS ABOUT THAT LOL) but i did offer to switch my cruncher over in his name until he gets his internets 



brandonwh64 said:


> I will change my cruncher over for you CP if you would like, PM me if you want to


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im alittle tight on money right now due to my car (CP KNOWS ABOUT THAT LOL) but i did offer to switch my cruncher over in his name until he gets his internets



No worries Brandon, that is just fine man!! Got to have wheels bro. And I seen that post you made a little while ago, and that, my friend, is a great offer man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2011)

once i get the phone on my desk sold ill donate 20$ as well 

gawd i love this team


----------



## bogmali (Apr 1, 2011)

I have his PP addy if you need it


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I have his PP addy if you need it



shoot me a pm


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I have his PP addy if you need it



Yep and thanks


----------



## Bow (Apr 1, 2011)

PM me some paypal info and 
I will shoot him some cash.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I have his PP addy if you need it



Yea man, shoot everyone that posts his PayPal addy Bog


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

me not cruncher but send me that pm as well.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Yea man, shoot everyone that posts his PayPal addy Bog



addy please?

EDIT:  Is he going to be able to access paypal without the internet though?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2011)

I need the addy too...


----------



## bogmali (Apr 1, 2011)

I will only send CP's PP addy to the OP so PM him for it.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

This is awesome guys!!!!!!!!! 

I knew we could do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Man, is he going to be surprised LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

how do i changed my name under WCG? i will go ahead and change over to CP


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I will only send CP's PP addy to the OP so PM him for it.



Thanks Bog

Seriously though man, I need that asap as I am starting to get PM's LOL.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> how do i changed my name under WCG? i will go ahead and change over to CP



You need his username and password.

You will need to detach from your project and then add his.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> You need his username and password.
> 
> You will need to detach from your project and then add his.



Oh ok, does anyone have CP phone number so i can text him?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

PM him. I don't have his number...


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2011)

If CP is cool with taking donations, I'll kick in some $.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks Bog
> 
> Seriously though man, I need that asap as I am starting to get PM's LOL.



PM Sent as well as my contribution


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks bog - waiting for sting's PM with addy.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Thanks bog - waiting for sting's PM with addy.



Addy has been sent to everyone on the list so far

If I missed anyone, please PM me and I will get it too you ASAP!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2011)

I sent a $10 donation (have to ship my giveaway winner's packages)


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

theonedub said:


> I sent a $10 donation (have to ship my giveaway winner's packages)



That is great Dub!!!!!! Thanks man, he is going to enjoy this in the end


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

Man - this is why I love this crunching team


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Man - this is why I love this crunching team



You got that right my friend


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Trying to get intouch with CP ATM, found someone with his cell and im txting him for his info to crunch under his name.

ME AND CP ARE DSM DRIVERS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Apr 1, 2011)

Cash on the way!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll get back to you'll when I can come up with words for what YOU ALL HAVE DONE, and when I stop crying like a little pussy!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll get back to you'll when I have something to say, and when I stop crying like a little
> 
> pussy!



we will try our best to help out in ANY way we can!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll get back to you'll when I can come up with words for what YOU ALL HAVE DONE, and when I stop crying like a little pussy!



 Damn CP!! Dude, remember about 3 months ago when you helped me out man...........Chip????????? It was the least that I figured I could do man!!! Just lets ya know how much everyone thinks of ya bro


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

CP has helped a lot of us out. It is only fair to return the favor

Now stop your crying and get your internet hooked up


----------



## Bow (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll get back to you'll when I can come up with words for what YOU ALL HAVE DONE, and when I stop crying like a little pussy!





You would and have helped us


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

Nah, I want to see him cry... it's his fault for what has happened today.. I blame his "no internet"..

Sting, pm back and money sent.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2011)

I call drop *$10* now  

I get paid tomorrow and then can throw in a little more later....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

I just don't know what to say guys, I knew you guys had my back, but this is just beyond what anybody would believe or what I though anyone would do for me.  If I said thanks now, I'd feel bad because the amount of thanking you guys deserve is beyond the capability of my fingers, even if I copied and pasted 

I haven't seen my paypal total but here is what I will do:

I'm going to leave all donations in my paypal, since I had $0.00 in there so I know everything in there is from the donations.  Once I get settled in on the weekend I will try to contact Comcast at latest Monday and see the costs of their packages and how much it would be to get the installation done, etc.  

Once I figure out how much that'll run, I will then just take what is necessary to get that going and provide you'll with proof of what it ran.

Now, how would I be able to do this fair, do i just take enough from the donations in order of them being received, I just don't want those who came in a little later to feel like I didn't want their help???


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, I want to see him cry... it's his fault for what has happened today.. I blame his "no internet"..
> 
> Sting, pm back and money sent.



fucker!!!!  But I still love you!!!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2011)

Use what you need to get your internet up and the rest to buy some beer (or whatever) and a cheap hooker

My money was a gift and can be used for whatever you want!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Use what you need to get your internet up and the rest to buy some beer (or whatever) and a cheap hooker
> 
> My money was a gift and can be used for whatever you want!!!



+1....

I think he doesn't need the hooker... I see his FB page 


CP: Man love is the best.. Just think of what it can show...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Use what you need to get your internet up and the rest to buy some beer (or whatever) and a cheap hooker
> 
> My money was a gift and can be used for whatever you want!!!



I'd just feel so bad having left over money and that you guys don't want it back.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2011)

Buy some toilet paper with the extra  (surprised w/ what you might forget during a move, thats all)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> +1....
> 
> I think he doesn't need the hooker... I see his FB page



Yeah, you finally say something nice about me, you're usually kicking my ass all over FB 



theonedub said:


> Buy some toilet paper with the extra  (surprised what you might forget during a move, thats all)



      I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, you finally say something nice about me, you're usually kicking my ass all over FB



Hey, you get this "once in a life time treat." Don't mess it up.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2011)

Just donate the rest to a charity or something


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

THIS IS FOR YOU CP!!

ALSO im dropping you atleast 10$ so someone gimme his paypal!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Hey, you get this "once in a life time treat." Don't mess it up.


I promise I won't  


t77snapshot said:


> Just donate the rest to a charity or something



Whatever I do, I'll make sure to keep you guys informed!! 




brandonwh64 said:


> THIS IS FOR YOU CP!!
> 
> ALSO im dropping you atleast 10$ so someone gimme his paypal!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110331/CPCRUNCH.jpg






   Thanks Brandon!!!!!


----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 1, 2011)

Or upgrade one of your crunchers. Or you could get another card for folding.  Lots of options.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Or upgrade one of your crunchers. Or you could get another card for folding.  Lots of options.



That's already crossed my mind.


----------



## Bow (Apr 1, 2011)

Spend the extra on HOOKERS and BLOW  who cares, its yours


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just sent 10$!!! lets keep this party going!! all help counts here!! get CP INTERNETS!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

I love when guys grows mustaches and can't pull it off..


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

@CP: Use the extra funds for what ever you want my friend!!! All the hard work and dedication that you have put into this team; this is the least we can all do bro!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> @CP: Use the extra funds for what ever you want my friend!!! All the hard work and dedication that you have put into this team; this is the least we can all do bro!!!



+1 i dont want the money back! its yours! its like STDs


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> +1 i dont want the money back! its yours! its like STDs



There ya go


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> +1 i dont want the money back! its yours! its like STDs



Nah, now.. we've talked about hookers and beer... But, who would want to see a chicken patty dance? I mean, you got a Ketchup colored underwear.. I think that would be EPIC to see.. Youtube hits to kill all others!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2011)

CP, PM me your paypal, I'll send some money your way.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry I can't donate atm, 2 kids are expensive   But its really nice to see Crunchers and fellow TPUers coming together for CP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, now.. we've talked about hookers and beer... But, who would want to see a chicken patty dance? I mean, you got a Ketchup colored underwear.. I think that would be EPIC to see.. Youtube hits to kill all others!



NOT HAPPENING!!! 



Radical_Edward said:


> CP, PM me your paypal, I'll send some money your way.


Sending PM now, thanks Randal!



AlienIsGOD said:


> Sorry I can't donate atm, 2 kids are expensive   But its really nice to see Crunchers and fellow TPUers coming together for CP.



No worries my friend, it's the thought that counts!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

CP.... You.... won't be in my dreams tonight!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> CP.... You.... won't be in my dreams tonight!



 oh thank god!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW, late to the party of a totaly un acceptable situation.Some one care to PM me CP's pp addy?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> WOW, late to the party of a totaly un acceptable situation.Some one care to PM me CP's pp addy?



Done, in case no one has yet.  Thanks dude!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Guys, honestly, I have a total of $155 right now in my paypal, that more than covers my internet installation, etc.  Really whether you got in late on this or not, please do not feel the need to contribute anymore unless it's just something you really want to do.  

The leftover money will somehow be used towards the team, maybe in a bit, maybe not right away but when I do, you'll will know.  TRUST ME.


----------



## Bow (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## bogmali (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, honestly, I have a total of $155 right now in my paypal, that more than covers my internet installation, etc.



Comcast you say......How about some on-demand pr0n for the leftovers


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad I was able to help CP, even if it was just a meager $10


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Sorry I can't donate atm, 2 kids are expensive   But its really nice to see Crunchers and fellow TPUers coming together for CP.



Yea, you got that right Alien!! Children are very expensive, even after they leave home



Radical_Edward said:


> Glad I was able to help CP, even if it was just a meager $10



Rad, that is more than generous bro!

WHAT A TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2011)

Love yah like a brother CP. Wish I could help yah out tho, Jr's broke due to car repairs as well.  My new name should Jr"No-Racing"Fan LOL


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just the thought is more than enough JR! All the rest that are unable to help by way of funds; don't worry, just keeping our awesome captain in your thoughts is more than enough!!!

CP has plenty of funds to be able to get his internet up and running, thanks to the already many generous people in this great community! Thanks to everyone that has helped, both financially, and spiritually!!!

Now @ CP: Get your damn internet up bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

To all the last posts which I haven't answered to, guys trust me when I say you have done more than enough.  I was always proud of this team, but now I don't if proud is appropriate.  It's a freaking understatement!


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2011)

You have no idea how much restraint I've used not to creatively change the title of this thread.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like a personal problem!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> You have no idea how much restraint I've used not to creatively change the title of this thread.



I was on the same wavelength too, it being AF and all.... but I managed to resist too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh god!  Erocker, don't!!!  

You don't have to change it but you can share with us your thoughts


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Oh god!  Erocker, don't!!!
> 
> You don't have to change it but you can share with us your thoughts



that wouldnt be safe for anyone....not even himself twitch:


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2011)

Replace "internet" with something else to get up.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 1, 2011)

Well shit! I see i'm late to the party as well!  Sorry bro!  But I'm really glad you have the money now!  I was jumping on to share some good news! I got my 1055T back to 4GHz today! Oh and I like that chip so much I went ahead and ordered another 1055T!  890GX board, 4gb 1600, 250gb sata3, cosair 430psu, XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283 120mm cooler Today!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 1, 2011)

erocker said:


> Replace "internet" with something else to get up.



We know you want to change that for your own pleasure!


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 1, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> share with us your thoughts


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2011)

PP only ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Who is this black panther?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm in for some cash. Sending Bogmali a text right now.


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn - found this thread late.  I'll shoot $10.00 your direction if someone can send me the paypal e-mail address...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the help folks.  Erocker, it's okay, if it's for your own pleasure I can understand!

@realm, PM headed your way.  Thank you!


----------



## KieX (Apr 1, 2011)

Still have Dave's PayPal. Money sent bro. Like others have said, spend it on whatever you need 

Good luck with your move and everything.


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 1, 2011)

$10.00 Sent!


----------



## hat (Apr 1, 2011)

Perhaps you could host a contest... shoot some lucky bastard a cheap quad core or something.

Since I brought that up I'm in for a small donation... send me your info.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 1, 2011)

AsRock said:


> PP only ...





Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for all the help folks.  Erocker, it's okay, if it's for your own pleasure I can understand!
> 
> @realm, PM headed your way.  Thank you!



Maybe i could post ya some directly ?..


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 2, 2011)

Original post updated with others that have sent or is sending CP some funds! 

God this place is frigging awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AsRock, let me know if you are sending CP funds as well, and I will add ya to the list man.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 2, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Original post updated with others that have sent or is sending CP some funds!
> 
> God this place is frigging awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AsRock, let me know if you are sending CP funds as well, and I will add ya to the list man.



I would but don't use PP...


----------



## hat (Apr 2, 2011)

Sent.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2011)

Once again, thanks for all the help guys!!!!!  Really shows how amazing this place is! 

Asrock, im good for now bro, taking anything else just wouldn't be right.  Thank you though, really!

Okay, I called comcast today and apparently the previous person who rented there had an outstanding balance. So the owner is getting me a letter stating I just moved there so that they can continue with setting up the Internet.  So I'll keep you'll posted on that.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea CP I have had this type of problem in the past also. You would think that the cable company would know that you were not the one that owes them LOL.

None the less, you might tell your landlord that it is a matter of life and death to speed up the letter.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Once again, thanks for all the help guys!!!!!  Really shows how amazing this place is!
> 
> Asrock, im good for now bro, taking anything else just wouldn't be right.  Thank you though, really!
> 
> Okay, I called comcast today and apparently the previous person who rented there had an outstanding balance. So the owner is getting me a letter stating I just moved there so that they can continue with setting up the Internet.  So I'll keep you'll posted on that.



HELL YEA!! the I7 is still crunching along full blast in your name!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay. Internet is on the way, just waiting for the parts to arrive so I can hook it up and go!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

send me his paypal please i'm in to help out the kid


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 6, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Okay. Internet is on the way, just waiting for the parts to arrive so I can hook it up and go!


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome - glad to hear you are getting hooked back up CP!


----------



## Bow (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweetness!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2011)

Package is scheduled to deliver 4/11 according to UPS   I miss TPU too much!  But it's hard to keep up with nothing but a phone


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Package is scheduled to deliver 4/11 according to UPS   I miss TPU too much!  But it's hard to keep up with nothing but a phone


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2011)

you know David....we do *demand* pics of your new place and such  when you get your net up and running


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 8, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you know David....we do *demand* pics of your new place and such  when you get your net up and running



Obviously! 
I'm so glad it worked out well for you!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Apr 8, 2011)

I just found this thread...and now I feel  because I didn't  some $$ for CP!

Donations still going on? If anything it'll be a nice house warming gift


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*​
OK! just got a text from CP and he said his net is still not up and that hes trying to get comcast to fix there junk! something is wrong with the wiring or something.


----------



## TheGrapist (Apr 12, 2011)

anyone want to pay for my internet 
hope everything gets worked out CP


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes, I need Fios. 25mbps/1mbps is utterly dreadful. Please help me get the l33test internet in all the lands!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL my internet is ok for what i do, if i was a hardcore "downloader" then i would need fios or something


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 12, 2011)

i got good speed lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 14, 2011)

Alright guys, finally back up.  The COAX Cable was bad, got it replaced and I'm good to go!  God it feels good to be back.  What did I miss?


----------



## theonedub (Apr 14, 2011)

Post up an inaugural speedtest.net result


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Post up an inaugural speedtest.net result


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome CP!!! So glad your back on man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome CP!!! So glad your back on man



CP AND EVERYONE! Stinger comment above reminded me so of this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Z3D1535Jo


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> CP AND EVERYONE! Stinger comment above reminded me so of this!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Z3D1535Jo



Your such a clown Brandon


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

ONCE AGAIN, I JUST REALLY WANTED TO THANK ALL OF YOU AGAIN, I KNOW IT TOOK A BIT BUT IM BACK UP AND I WOULDN'T BE IF IT WASN'T FOR ALL THE DONATIONS!  THIS DEFINITELY HAS A PLACE IN MY HEART FOREVER, ALTHOUGH THAT SOUNDED GAY, I'LL SAY IT PROUDLY AGAIN!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2011)

CP we were all glad that we could help man! dude, I know how moving can be, and trust me, it is not a cheap part of life, that is for sure. 

We are all glad that you got your internet up and going, and by the looks of it, ya got some pretty good downloads and upload speeds man.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2011)

Wait! Did he just said that he's GAY and proud of it (Again)


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Wait! Did he just said that he's GAY and proud of it (Again)



 Kind of sounded like that


----------



## twilyth (Apr 15, 2011)

At least we know what to get him for his birthday - assless chaps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 15, 2011)

You perverted fuckers!  

I still love you'll though.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> THANK ALL OF YOU AGAIN, I KNOW IT TOOK A BIT BUT IM BACK UP AND I WOULDN'T BE IF IT WASN'T FOR ALL THE DONATIONS!



Priceless!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> You perverted fuckers!



Really! 

It would've been more epic had I been paying attention to what Hertz just quoted




Chicken Patty said:


> ONCE AGAIN, I JUST REALLY WANTED TO THANK ALL OF YOU AGAIN, I KNOW IT TOOK A BIT BUT IM BACK UP AND I WOULDN'T BE IF IT WASN'T FOR ALL THE DONATIONS!



That quote right there has a lot of potential (and openings) for misunderstandings 



Nothing but love for you Cap


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yea Bog, I didn't pick that up until Hertz quoted it either man! Damn, I spit soda all over the damn place when I first seen that!!!!!

Ah CP, ya know were all just F'n with ya man..........Glad your back man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

If it wasn't for all the above none related comments, TPU wouldn't be what it is.


----------



## Nick259 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm a bit late to the party and I can't donate any money but i'd just like to say WHAT AN AWESOME COMMUNITY. This generosity reminds me a lot of when we all got together and crunched for stanhemi which was also awesome! I haven't been keeping in the loop much because of exams and stuff but does anybody know what happened to stan?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

Nick259 said:


> I'm a bit late to the party and I can't donate any money but i'd just like to say WHAT AN AWESOME COMMUNITY. This generosity reminds me a lot of when we all got together and crunched for stanhemi which was also awesome! I haven't been keeping in the loop much because of exams and stuff but does anybody know what happened to stan?



I fear that the worst happened bro   Never heard of him again from him or anyone.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2011)

It is weird though. the stats page shows that he was crunching recently? Not sure what to think about that man.

http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=594936


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> It is weird though. the stats page shows that he was crunching recently? Not sure what to think about that man.
> 
> http://boincstats.com/stats/user_graph.php?pr=wcg&id=594936



Brandon had his i7 under my name while my net was down.  


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2246898&postcount=100


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Brandon had his i7 under my name while my net was down.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2246898&postcount=100



Right, I realize that CP, I was referring to Stanhemi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 16, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Right, I realize that CP, I was referring to Stanhemi.



Ugh, brain fart.  Well some peeps are still crunching under his name last time I checked, not sure who but yeah.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ah got ya. Didn't know that someone else was using his name for crunching.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont fold 'cause i dont have the means to do it, but i hve been reading through this thread, and want to say Well Done to all who donated/helped. Tpu is a great community and i am proud to be part of it.

Welcome back CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 17, 2011)

Stinger 

There is a thread where at one point we had over 100 threads going under his name.  Be was top 50 or top 25 daily in user points of the whole WCG.  That was pretty epic bro.  On a road trip now if not I'll link you.


----------

